# LRM Los Angeles Show 7/31/11



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

great topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> great topic


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> great topic


He's a professional.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> He's a professional.


Yup yup.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Bad ass show not to many bikes..heavy hitters:azteca de oro.poison,brown sugar,lil raider,funny money and a big ass goodtimes line up..and 2 bad bikes from neu exposser ,Santana looked good...will post pics on my linked when I get home.!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post my pics in a few


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post more when I get back.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Heard there was only one 20" Street Trike out there?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


>


Fleet's trike looks good.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will post more when I get back.


awww no pics of tony o? or his AWESOME BIKES :ugh:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> awww no pics of tony o? or his AWESOME BIKES :ugh:


 Nope Tony didn't make it...!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Nope Tony didn't make it...!



wahahahah!! :rofl::roflmao::bowrofl:







i mean awww man


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> wahahahah!! :rofl::roflmao::bowrofl i mean awww man [/QUOTEDaammmmnnn...No Love..!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> wahahahah!! :rofl::roflmao::bowrofl: i mean awww man


 Not cool......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will post more when I get back.


 Aw dont tell me you judged this show lol jk


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Not cool......


He's an asshole, shit like that is expected of him. Besides that he doesnt have shit anyway. They say those who dont have shit are the biggest shit talkers


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> awww no pics of tony o? or his AWESOME BIKES :ugh:


 Are you talking about that occ chopper looking bike nothong about it says lowrider bike on but its a cool idea tho


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> Are you talking about that occ chopper looking bike nothong about it says lowrider bike on but its a cool idea tho


OCC chopper? This is a TNT Chopper build, it ain't modeled after nobody. Hundreds of man hours are going into this build not to mention a lot of $ invested as well. But that's ok I didn't build it for you or anybody else I built it for myself.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Just saying it aint a lowrider bike so it aint got no reason running for (LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR ) u said it urself its a chopper and i didnt say u didnt put alot of money and man hours into and i did say i like the idea bro but thats more of a special intrest then a lowrider bike


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

more pics:banghead:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Choppers are bikes, it doesn't have a motor.. its 20 inches hahaha... look like i told Tonyo and the Paz bros, this bike is gonna split a lot of peoples votes... some like you will say that it doesn't belong in the Bike of the Year talks.. others will love it and just see it as another wild radical bike that pushes the limit... but what a lot of people will agree on is the craftsmanship and the different stuff that will be on that bike...

Honestly as dead as it been as far as new shit popping off, this will be a breath of fresh air...:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It is a nice bike but as far as fresh air goes its far from it bro


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

All this back and forth reminds me of when my brother got the cover of LRB with his Hell's Belle bike. That made a few people mad.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Less internet beef and more photos, if you want to fight PM each other. If you want votes create a new thread and ask for votes. Respect goes out to both of you, but lets see more of the LRM Los Angeles Show!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

who took what???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Choppers are bikes, it doesn't have a motor.. its 20 inches hahaha... look like i told Tonyo and the Paz bros, this bike is gonna split a lot of peoples votes... some like you will say that it doesn't belong in the Bike of the Year talks.. others will love it and just see it as another wild radical bike that pushes the limit... but what a lot of people will agree on is the craftsmanship and the different stuff that will be on that bike...
> 
> Honestly as dead as it been as far as new shit popping off, this will be a breath of fresh air...:thumbsup:


x2 im sick of seeing the same old shit i got a lot of people asking me if im gonna make a burrito show bike but im not really into the thought of turning a kustom bike into a paperweight


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

lesstime said:


> who took what???


x2 who won Best Bike and who won Best Trike? :dunno:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TonyO said:


> x2 who won Best Bike and who won Best Trike? :dunno:


I left early but from what I saw ..Best Trike.. 26' green with envy had no comp thereAnd as far bike in my OPINION...1. Azteca de Oro2. Poison3. Brown SugarThese are just my opinion not actual results..!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> I left early but from what I saw ..Best Trike.. 26' green with envy had no comp thereAnd as far bike in my OPINION...1. Azteca de Oro2. Poison3. Brown SugarThese are just my opinion not actual results..!


Let me edit my own post... LolBike....1.Azteca de Oro....2.Hulk....3.Poison...but wouldn't be surprised if Brown sugar placed...!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 im sick of seeing the same old shit i got a lot of people asking me if im gonna make a burrito show bike but im not really into the thought of turning a kustom bike into a paperweight


If your not going to do anything about then dont complain. I always hear people say there sick of this or that but never do anything.


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

more pix


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

after seeing a few pics and hearing from yall dont seem like the comp was good at the l.a show ,i talk to **** owner of resident evil he said he couldnt make it to the show. cause it was sold out i though it was going to be a good one. since it was sold out guess not


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

anyone have pix of the tnt chopper


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> If your not going to do anything about then dont complain. I always hear people say there sick of this or that but never do anything.


no point in building a paperweight if im gonna go that far might as well make a zzr1400 with 700hp it would be unsafe as hell but at least itll ride


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok can we see some more pics of the show


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Let me edit my own post... LolBike....1.Azteca de Oro....2.Hulk....3.Poison...but wouldn't be surprised if Brown sugar placed...!


BROWN SUGAR GOT FIRST FULL 2ND BEST OF SHOW


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BIG AL 310 said:


> BROWN SUGAR GOT FIRST FULL 2ND BEST OF SHOW


I new it had a chance real nice bike..!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Ok can we see some more pics of the show


In posting pics of every bike at the show on my link..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

phone pics suck :happysad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Which one is Brown Sugar? :dunno:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Which one is Brown Sugar? :dunno:


 really u going to ask that? how long u been in the bike game tony lol u should already know what bike that is u go to more shows than i do and i still know which bike that is


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Fleet's trike looks good.


THANX BRO..BUT IT DIDNT PLACED


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> THANX BRO..BUT IT DIDNT PLACED


 Damn What class were you in..?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont know which one Brown Sugar is!  My mind is drawing a blank on that one.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Damn What class were you in..?


20' STREET TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeah


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> 20' STREET TRIKE


 From what I saw there were only 4 street trikes and maybe the little 12' should of beat you...man somebody messed up...!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> 20' STREET TRIKE


 Looking good carnal!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> THANX BRO..BUT IT DIDNT PLACED


How the Hell did that happen?




oneofakind said:


> From what I saw there were only 4 street trikes and maybe the little 12' should of beat you...man somebody messed up...!


That's what I'm saying!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS THE 1 THAT BEAT THE GANGSTA?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

damn Goodtimes had some badass bikes!:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

and some badass pedal cars and boat!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> and some badass pedal cars and boat!


x2 that boat is bad ass I've never seen one of those  :run:

I saw some kind of missle pedal car on Pawn Stars yesterday. It was probably worth $1500+ and they gave the dumb bastard like $600 :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> x2 that boat is bad ass I've never seen one of those  :run:I saw some kind of missle pedal car on Pawn Stars yesterday. It was probably worth $1500+ and they gave the dumb bastard like $600 :roflmao:


 They "TonyO'd" him down on price....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

those pedal cars r naice were wer those cars at i miss them ?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

uniques took 1 and 2 on the pedal car class


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> They "TonyO'd" him down on price....


:buttkick:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice pic's :wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

BIG AL 310 said:


> BROWN SUGAR GOT FIRST FULL 2ND BEST OF SHOW


POISON PLACED 2ND BEST OF SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejtos. pirate tricycle took 1 place in special interest...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Vm0m0 said:


> viejtos. pirate tricycle took 1 place in special interest...


Thats the baddest little pedal trike out there :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

koo show homies me n my lady had fun...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Thats the baddest little pedal trike out there :thumbsup:


thanks....tony


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> POISON PLACED 2ND BEST OF SHOW:thumbsup:


DONT NO ABOUT THAT I GOT BOTH PENDENTS RIGHT HERE


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

WHO GOT 1 2 3 PLACE ON STREET AND HAVE PIC THANKS


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

BIG AL 310 said:


> DONT NO ABOUT THAT I GOT BOTH PENDENTS RIGHT HERE


:yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> From what I saw there were only 4 street trikes and maybe the little 12' should of beat you...man somebody messed up...![/QUOTE
> THATS RITE....ONLY THE 12 WAS BETTER THAN MINE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> How the Hell did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying!


THE JUDGE PUT BIKES IN CATEGORIES THEY WERENT SUPPOSED TO BE IN...ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBERS TOLD ME IT WAS THE SAME GUY WHO JUDGE AT THE LRN....N THAT FOOL DONT KNOW SHIT....HE DIDNT JUDGED THE PINK BIKE(PRINCESS UNIQUE)...THE SHOW WAS THE BADDEST IVE EVER BEEN TO... BUT THE BIKE JUDGES SUCKK...HOPE THEY GET THE LRM JUDGES TO JUDGE NEXT TIME...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

daomen said:


> THIS THE 1 THAT BEAT THE GANGSTA?


[/QUOTE]
YES THATS THE ONE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WACK


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NOTHING THERE TO LOOK AT....:|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> viejtos. pirate tricycle took 1 place in special interest...


congrats


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to Poison took 1st place semi, 2nd best of show and outstanding display


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also congrats to Azteca De Oro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lil Raider took 1st


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats to you guys on the wins


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to all you guys.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> Lil Raider took 1st


 congrats homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> also congrats to Azteca De Oro


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats to all the winners

any close ups of that champion belt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats to all the winners

any close ups of that champion belt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats to all the winners

any close ups of that champion belt


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Green With Envy took best trickle in the show, outstanding plating, outstanding engraving, outstanding upholster and first in is category.

Enemy and target took 1st also full customs trickle


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> Green With Envy took best trickle in the show, outstanding plating, outstanding engraving, outstanding upholster and first in is category.
> 
> Enemy and target took 1st also full customs trickle


 congrats. david & favi...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> congrats. david & favi...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


GRASIAS FOR THE ADVICE ME AND MY FAMILY APRESHIATES.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> congrats homie



thx


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TonyO said:


> x2 that boat is bad ass I've never seen one of those  :run:
> 
> I saw some kind of missle pedal car on Pawn Stars yesterday. It was probably worth $1500+ and they gave the dumb bastard like $600 :roflmao:


Update: I just found the Missle pedal car I was talking about on Ebay. They had Rick's Restorations restore it. It looks pretty bad ass. All in All they paid the guy $600 for it in rough shape telling the guy "there's a ton of rust on this thing it might not even be worth restoring look at how beat up it is....." and probably paid Rick's Restoration about $1000 minimum to do their thing so they have $1600 into it selling it for $4900

Its funny how they cry about "Oh man I'm going to have this thing in my shop for a long time, these are hard to sell, blah blah blah" wahahahah :roflmao: Its all smart business though 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Murray-...524?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a689f6c14


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Update: I just found the Missle pedal car I was talking about on Ebay. They had Rick's Restorations restore it. It looks pretty bad ass. All in All they paid the guy $600 for it in rough shape telling the guy "there's a ton of rust on this thing it might not even be worth restoring look at how beat up it is....." and probably paid Rick's Restoration about $1000 minimum to do their thing so they have $1600 into it selling it for $4900
> 
> Its funny how they cry about "Oh man I'm going to have this thing in my shop for a long time, these are hard to sell, blah blah blah" wahahahah :roflmao: Its all smart business though
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Murray-...524?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a689f6c14


man fuck those prices... they have a painting that Chumlee did and selling for 1500.00....:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mods please lock this topic


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> also congrats to Azteca De Oro


 Good show be back next year.


----------

